

Face Recognition Comes to Picasa Web Albums  - caveman82
http://www.labnol.org/software/face-recognition-in-picasa-web-albums/4373/

======
brfox
I spent a couple hours this weekend trying to find some software to go through
the 1000s of photos on my desktop and do face detection / recognition. I
didn't find anything useful. Riya seems cool, but there is no way I am going
to upload all my pictures. Picasa web albums requires all the pics online,
too. But, it looks like I might just have to wait a little bit longer and I
can upgrade my version of Windows Live Photo (which is actually a really slick
piece of software) and get what I am hoping for:
[http://www.labnol.org/software/windows-live-photo-gallery-
fa...](http://www.labnol.org/software/windows-live-photo-gallery-facial-
recognition/3966/)

